# 1st iwagumi attempt....



## terry82517 (28 May 2013)

After a year playing with easy growing plants in a rio 180, the time has come for my first iwagumi tank...

Asking a few questions and reading (a lot) in the forums taught me a lot and by the time I shut down that tank I had it full with healthy java fern, valis, swords and and big riccia carpet thanks to the rite lighting, EI dosing, good flow and good co2, all learnt from reading this site, so thankyou very much  

After droling over all the scapes on here over the last year I just HAD to have a go. so after much saving and slowy accumulating equipment I have decided on a iwagumi scape with just HC Cuba and hair grass. 

Tank: 90 x 45 x 45 opti white
Filter: tetratec ex1200
Substrate: ada Amazonia x3 9l bags
Lighting 2x39w aps unit
Mini landscape rock 

Would really love some advice/suggestions on the rock layout I have so far, really struggling to get it rite and to make it feel natural, this is what I have so far and i have 3 small rocks left over, so please feel free to rip it apart


----------



## mike455555 (28 May 2013)

personally i dont like the big rock on the right, but its a nice scape in my opinion cant wait to see it planted


----------



## TOO (28 May 2013)

This is a very good start. Well done. What I think might add something to the scape would be to have one or two stones that point in the "other" direction. As it is now all stones, more or less, point towards the left side of the tank.

Thomas


----------



## terry82517 (28 May 2013)

Yea mike that's the rock that's bugging me the most too, it's quite square and just won't 'go' anywhere! 
Ah yea Thomas didn't notice tht, il point a few to the right, hopefully that will 'natural' it up a bit!! 
Keep it coming


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

If you dont like it. Do your fiddling now or it will probably bug you. It was the first thing i saw when i looked at it, its the only rock with a big shadow and it stands out more than the biggest rock, maybe stand it up a bit more to reduce it. Other than that. I like it


----------



## mike455555 (28 May 2013)

its in the golden ratio as well, which is a little off putting as your eyes naturally drawn to it. i dont know what to suggest :L  there's always 1 rock which is a pain and slightly off


----------



## mike455555 (28 May 2013)

it looks upside down to me...


----------



## terry82517 (28 May 2013)

I quite like the left side now, I've pointed a few in the other direction, think that really help. Yea it's a shame cos it's got lovely deep crevices  in it that look awesome. Anyway I've shifted it around abit now...


----------



## mike455555 (28 May 2013)

that looks better!


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

Much! Did you get plants ordered?


----------



## m_attt (28 May 2013)

looks good, I recently set up my 1st iwagumi, google how to layout iwagumi theres a few guides and tips. one shows how the tank is broken up into 3rds, and the ratio. then how to put the stones, 1st is the biggest, then the next two either side are the next biggest etc. and also works better if you use an odd number. took me a day of fiddling and placing and replacing rocks, walked away a few times and went and did something else around the house. easier to get them set how you like it now than when its full. another good bit of advice i read was leave it for a few days and see if you still like it.


----------



## terry82517 (29 May 2013)

Yes I did Andy, got 3 of the HC and 1 hair grass. He spelt Hemianthus callitrichoides without the 'es' on the end so that's why I've never spotted it before! Good find mate!! 

You got a link to that m_attt? I do remember reading something like that a few months ago but can't seem to find it now! 
Iam thinking of adding the 3 small rocks I have leftover and putting them all closer together and trying that for a few hours! I will defo be leaving it for a few days whatever I rest on, just in case!!


----------



## m_attt (29 May 2013)

some good explanations in these few 

The Golden Ration Nature Aquarium Aquatic Plant Layouts | The Green Machine

A Guide to Iwagumi - Aquascaping Nature Aquarium Layout Article | The Green Machine

Aqua Design Amano - Aquariums Australia


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 May 2013)

Itll be loads, m_attt will tell you how far it goes. Go read his journal, stunning little tank.


----------



## Vito (29 May 2013)

Hey Terry, just keep fiddling until your happy, why not try putting the big stone on the right a lot closer to the left main one and then fiddle with the smaller ones to support them and try to create a flow so it's easy one they eyes as right now there seems to be two main arrangements which may cause the eye to switch left to right or just decrease the height of the rocks on the right. Hope this helps you


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 May 2013)

p@h 30cm, Dragonstone Iwagumi attempt (DSM) (Now with planted pics) | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## terry82517 (29 May 2013)

Ideal m_attt, I haven't seen the top link befor, very helpful

Didn't realise but was reading m_atttt journal yesterday, really hope I can get my rocks (and plants) to look that good! 

Vito, have been following your journal for some time too, very impressed!! Your rite, it defo does look like two different scapes, all comments are noted and will try some new layouts tomo eve!


----------



## Reidy (29 May 2013)

looks good the only thing IMO is that the rock on the left doesn't seem to match up with the other rocks, im wondering whether it has better texture similar to other big one on the other side? (as in flip the rock around)


----------



## terry82517 (29 May 2013)

Second attempt, tried to take note of advice. Again I like the left side!! Whatcha think?


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 May 2013)

I prefered the other one, but im sure others will chip in with advice. A few days tinkering left before plants arrive. Take plenty photos to help you remember the bits you like, rather than losing it forever when you try something different.


----------



## terry82517 (29 May 2013)




----------



## Nutty (30 May 2013)

the layout in post 8 worked for me 
being picky it maybe needing a little more height but only a smidge, the latest one to me looks a little flat   also, will the smaller rocks to the right will be lost when the carpet grows in?


----------



## Lindy (30 May 2013)

I don't know anything about Iwagumi but think if you want to do one you should carefully watch the greenmachine videos as they are very interesting and informative. The last scape doesn't look balanced to me.


----------



## terry82517 (30 May 2013)

Yea I'm not happy with it still, i think the rocks i have are all very square apart from one! didn't know they had vids, il be sure to check them out tonite! Thanks idcgrooomer


----------



## terry82517 (30 May 2013)

Plants arrived today, lovely big pots that all look nice and healthy! 


 

Now to get these rocks in a position that I really like!!!


----------



## terry82517 (30 May 2013)

Another night another scape.....


----------



## terry82517 (31 May 2013)

Planted!!!
 I'm fairly pleased with the end rock layout, I don't think it looks to bad! I'm such a indecisive person anyway so I don't think I would ever be 100% happy, so il settle for 80%  

Just hope everything doesn't end up melting now!! 

Read a lot about everyone DSM's and haven't put to much water in! 
Cling filmed the top and with aim to light spray every day! 
10hour lights on.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 May 2013)

It will only melt when you flood it. Unless it dries out first.
Looks like three pots was plenty. 3-4 weeks dsm and youll have a full carpet nearly. Looking good and i hope all goes well


----------



## m_attt (1 Jun 2013)

looks really good planted up


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jun 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## terry82517 (12 Jun 2013)

Ha Andy you must be psychic, was taking pictures up upload as you wrote that! 


 


 
So not much to report really, nearly 2 weeks now but have read it takes a few weeks for plants to get rooted! 
No melting or fungus, still misting every day or two. 
Have lowed the lights to sit on the rim of the tank so they are heating tank nicely, at lights on inside take is about 18'c and at lights out its about 24'c so slowing rises throughout the day. 
Everything's still nice and green so I'm happy so far


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jun 2013)

Take photo next week and compare to first. I think you will start seeing growth this week. Then it will really start to take hold and you will see growth daily about a week later.
Have you found yourself looking for new growth? 
Temperature is good, not too hot,not too cold this should keep mould at bay. 
Looking good, well done


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Jun 2013)

Hi, 
Nice scape you have going , I'm starting a similar thing in about 3 weeks time, where did you get your plants from ?? 
Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jun 2013)

Recommended number of 1 2 grow 'hc' pots | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Here, where i got mine from too


----------



## terry82517 (12 Jun 2013)

Yeah I do find myself looking throughout the evenings, I'm think there might be a little but it's probs in my head lol. But yea I'm hoping to see change come next week! 

Was going to get plants from 1 2 grow but big clown tipped me off about this guy on eBay... 

 hemianthus micranthemoides (In vitro) live tropical plant,carpet plant | eBay

Highly recommended, came nice and healthy and lots of it! He sells other in vitro plants too.


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Jun 2013)

How far does one pot go ?? 
My tank is 100x30x40 , 

Planing to just have HC Cuba , hair grass and staurogyne repens , 
The majority of the tank planted with HC , 
Then the HG and staur repens planted around the rocks .


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Jun 2013)




----------



## terry82517 (12 Jun 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> How far does one pot go ??
> My tank is 100x30x40 ,
> 
> Planing to just have HC Cuba , hair grass and staurogyne repens ,
> ...



I used 3 pots of HC and 1 pot of hair grass and that was plenty! 
Did you build the LEDs your self?
Would love to build my own!


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jun 2013)

I may go for the same number of pots and a pot of staurogyne unless I can find someone on here  
Yea built it my self  
It's not completely finished, I'm including 10 more LEDs into the circuit but just waiting for a driver. 
I didn't use Cree LEDs , I used bridgelux as I thought I was on a budget. 
But they are the same as Crees on watts per lumen . But they just run a fraction hotter, but I have no problem with heat. It was very easy to make. You should make one.


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jun 2013)

Did you go for the eleocharis parvula or the acicularis ?? 
The acicularis grows a little taller I think , I'm not sure which one to choose . 
Cheers


----------



## terry82517 (13 Jun 2013)

I went for the parvula as i planted it around the rocks and didn't want it to grow to tall.

I did look into making my own but I wanted to make it dimible and it looked abit more complicated, but I might be wrong! 
Where did u get the heatsink? 
You should rite a journal or write about it in the lighting section, I would love to read where u got all the parts n how u went about building!


----------



## m_attt (13 Jun 2013)

its looking good, if its like mine all of sudden it will just start filling in rapidly.


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jun 2013)

They are not to hard to build,  well i think anyways. 
Dimmable is just the same as non dimmable, all that is different is the driver. I made the heatsink myself, I fit double glazing and conservatories etc and I get a lot of aluminium that goes for scrap metal.  You could just buy some 40mmx40mm box section ally and cut it to the length of light unit you want and screw them together, each piece would work for a string of LEDs  that's real cheap and still works well. I also got a little CPU fan which can cool it but the unit doesn't even get hot to the touch. 
Like you mentioned I may do a write up on how I done it.  

Cheers


----------



## terry82517 (21 Jun 2013)

3 weeks in....


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Jun 2013)

Looks good dude !


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jun 2013)

Its off now! Looking good


----------



## terry82517 (23 Jun 2013)

Seems abit like hc is growing more upwards instead of outwards! All the plugs a very thick!  First time I've grown it so might be how it's supposed to grow lol!


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Jun 2013)

Mines doing that im thinking about trimming it to promote compact horizontal growth


----------



## Dan walton (23 Jun 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Jun 2013)

Nice looking good mate, Some nice depth to the tank too


----------



## terry82517 (24 Jun 2013)

Thanks people, wasn't 100% sure on the scape to start with but everyone's kind comments it's grown on me a lot!
Big clown would be interested to see some pics of your hc mate?


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Jun 2013)

Here you go terry









These were taken today with iphone so looks a bit yellow. I think this has been growing for 6-7 weeks and
 could have trimmed it 2-3 weeks ago. I can't see the substrate through it now.
 Next time I'm going cut it into 1cm ish lengths and sprinkle on substrate.
Based on what I've seen in my propagator 4-5 weeks of dry start, is more than enough time for it to take hold.
You could trim one of your clumps as an experiment to see how it affects growth.
Yours is looking good and I bet you can see it growing daily now.


----------



## Dan walton (24 Jun 2013)

That hc is looking good egg itching to get on with this tank although very tempted to get a large tank  across back wall in front room


----------



## terry82517 (28 Jun 2013)

That is impressive big clown, mine kind of looks like that but I'm small, dense clumps, I think it will eventually spread out tho! 

Have had a couple of plugs go black and melt over the last few days, think they have the mouldy stuff on them, ether putting it down to not having a opening in the cling film, or not misting enough (every 2/3days). 

Any advice?


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Jun 2013)

Its possible that the higher parts are drying out. my hc is flat and level so doesn't dry out. Is it the hc or hair grass? if they are rotting I would remove affected clumps and a little substrate to stop them rotting and encouraging more mould growth. if it were just hc in there, I would say reduce your humidity, by leaving a gap in the cling film, but I don't know how humid the hair grass needs to be. in the short term id think about misting the high ground only but daily. the hc on the lower ground dosent need misting. I open my propagator 2-3 times a day more on sunny days when it gets hot. also I don't even mist it, the plants releases enough humidity via their leaves but others may need more humidity. I don't really know as this is my first emersed experiment. perhaps mattt will chip in and let you know how his dsm is going and maybe offer you more answers.


----------



## terry82517 (28 Jun 2013)

It's just the a few clumps of the HC that has 'rotted' hair grass seems fine. I've gone around with the tweezers and prodded about in each plug to separate the stems a little to let light through to parts that were yellowing. 
Have also started pulling a few individual stems out and lying them ontop of the substrate (see picture) in between each plug to help fill it out slightly. Good idea to carry on and do it to whole tank? 

Is it ok to have the roots exposed ontop like that?

Big clown thankyou for the advice, I think you just laid you HC out on top like in my picture didn't you?


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Jun 2013)

Mine was laid on top, just like that, but it had no roots, so I don't know what will happen to them. Rather than pulling stems I would cut them and lay them in gaps this will encourage new growth from the roots and new roots on the cuttings which will naturally grow down into substrate. It looks like your starting to get some good size roots in there now. Its up to you if you want to carry on planting stems but remember it takes about 3 weeks for it to recover, put down roots and start growing again. This will increase your dsm time and you may have floaters when you flood it. Your hairgrass is looking good and I think you could probably reduce the humidity, by opening cover a few times per day to help with mould. I suspect the yellowing underneath is down to light being limited but have no firm evidence. foxfish had a similar problem when he planted a whole pot and let it go wild, have a read through this thread

Join the club | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Jul 2013)

Hey. I bought some hc and acicularis from the seller your mentioned (thanks for that)from ebay and ordered 3 pots of hc and it was ALOT, well worth the cash , took forever to plant though along with the acicularis (2pots) , that took toooo long  
Just started my DSM yesterday , all the plants seem to being growing already  , not in width but definitely in height . 
Cheers


----------



## terry82517 (6 Jul 2013)

glad you were as impressed as big clown and i with the ebay guy! 
any pics yet? you starting a journal? 
im on week 5 now and after some good growth a in week 3 i cant really see any growth since then!
iv started to leave a big gap in the cling film and thats helped as i haven't had any more mold!


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Jul 2013)

Hi terry it sounds like its going well. Growth may have slowed down because you disturbed it last week. My hc is now in this tank i had way too much.
Rio 125 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Jul 2013)

Yea I have started a journal here 
Planted jewel 1mx30cmx40cm 120litre/26 gallon | UK Aquatic Plant Society.

There was a lot in those pots . I started out with tiny clumps and thought ' nah this is silly and would take me way too long'  I mean it did take a while to plant but I used slightly bigger clumps  .
I have done the same as what you've said and left a gap in the top , But i have got a glass cover on mine .
I was thinking of maybe rigging up some diy co2 and running a couple tubes into either end of the tank. Easy enough to do and surely the 'greenhouse' can only benefit from this? What's your thoughts ??


----------



## terry82517 (6 Jul 2013)

Does take time eh Sam. Wish I laid separate stems out on top of substrate like big clown in his propagator now! 
Someone did mention the co2 idea a few weeks back but I think the consensus was you would never notice the difference as there is more then enough co2 in the air as it is! 

Big clown, only pulled out one plug and separated it & lightly pushed the leaves apart on the other plugs, didn't touch of disturb the roots, you think even tht would stunt growth? 
Il post some pics tomo night.


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Jul 2013)

Hows your temperature been with the bigger gap in cover? Is there still plenty of water in tank? How long are your lights on for?
It could be a few things. I think your mold issue was the yellowing bits of hc melting and going black. It happend in propagator at about 2-3 weeks and then it dried out and disappeared over a few days. Ive had another look at your pics on the laptop and it looks very similar and i dont think its a problem. I was more worried about big fluffy bits of mould appearing because of the slimy melting bits but that didnt happen either


----------



## terry82517 (8 Jul 2013)

Hi all, so in to week 6 now, still quite slow growth to my eye, slightly yellowing leaves and some black specks/spots on some leaves! I just don't know if its too humid or to dry!! 



Big clown said:


> Hows your temperature been with the bigger gap in cover? Is there still plenty of water in tank? How long are your lights on for?



Temp is the same, around 21/23, yep been misting everyday because of the gaps in cling film, lights the same at 12 hours!


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Jul 2013)

Just buy a cheapo hygrometer from eBay.I may be wrong but i think you want to hit anything over 75% but ideally 85% humidity , I've just bought one from eBay , should come tomorrow. 
At least it will give you an idea and something to work to . Do you have a heat mat with yours?
Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Jul 2013)

If your tanks steaming up there is enough humidity. 
Its still green and appears to be growing. It might have run out of stored energy and growth has slowed till roots catch up, are there plenty nutrients in substrate? Mine was grown on john ines 3. From what i've read heat mats are not needed but do help.


----------



## terry82517 (9 Jul 2013)

No heat mat cos as big clown says tank steams so I expect there is enough humidity. Would be interesting to see what the humidity is tho and as hygrometers are only a few quid might pick one up! 
Have had quite a big gap in top as was concerned with mould so maybe it's gone the other way now and isn't humid enough, and that's why not lots of growth a not brilliant health! Have left a smaller gap now so we will see! Think I got to find the rite balance between keeping it humid enough but not to much as to cause mould!


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Jul 2013)

I'm not using a Heatmat but I'm using LEDs so not much heat off the lights , doesn't seem to be dropping past 21c or rising past 24.4~ . I will let you know what the hygrometer reads , it's handy to know  , I've left a 10mm gap in mine the length of the tank and so far so good. But only been running 5 days !


----------



## m_attt (9 Jul 2013)

do you have a nutrient soil, I had a layer of amazonia powder under my flora base that I had left from before. completely covered the tank with cling film and sprayed it every few days. The room temp averaged 22 degrees and the light was on most of the day. Its completely carpeted now.


----------



## terry82517 (9 Jul 2013)

Hi Matt, yea using new aquasoil Amazonia. Don't get me wrong, it's growing, but not very fast, and losing a little bit every few days to mould so don't want to leave completely covered! Sam forgot you had LEDs so no heat but your room temp sounds good!


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Jul 2013)

Well let's face it , we are having a proper summer , room temp is currently at 25 c ! 
Just put the hyrgometer in the tank and it was showing over 90% humidity  !!


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Jul 2013)

Terry I'm getting yellowing on my hair grass , any ideas ?? 
Humidity is high , misting twice a day , it's in Ada soil and lights have been on for 14 hrs so thinking it could be that and them drying out (maybe) I just slashed 1.5 hrs off that time . 
They are at the back at the highest point so may need more moisture ?? What do you think ? Hc and staurogyne have gone crazy ! 
Sorry to post in here but you may shed some light . 
Cheers


----------



## terry82517 (11 Jul 2013)

Hi Sam, mine did exactly the same, but is very green now! To be honest it was quite yellow when I put it in to start with! Once it gets its roots down I expect itl come back green! I really wouldn't worry about it drying out, I'm sure once a day misting is more then enough! 
Someone else in this thread might be able to help you more? Cheers mate


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Jul 2013)

Mine was also a little yellow before planting , we got the hair grass from the same place so thats reassuring  ,  and maybe I will just mist the once a day from now on . 
Thanks for the advice dude .


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Jul 2013)

Terry you should upload a pic of your hair grass , be interesting  to see how yours is doing , so I know what to look for . 
Cheers man


----------



## terry82517 (22 Jul 2013)

There you go bud , glass is really steamed at the mo so can't get shot from front!


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Jul 2013)

Hairgrass nice and green and the single stems of hc are getting bigger too. Its getting there now
Fts please


----------



## terry82517 (25 Jul 2013)

So it'll be week 8 tomorrow.
No difference from a few weeks ago still! Hair grass is looking good and growing at least! Browsing/yellowing on the HC hasn't got any worse so I've put it down drying out slightly as I did start to leave a big gap in cling film which I covered a few weeks back! 
It just doesn't seem to be sending out runners like In others DSM's that I've seen, just stays compact!


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Jul 2013)

Hey man , 
It's all green and healthy  as least there is nothing going wrong . 
I'm using Ada as well and we both got the hc from same place , all that is different is the lighting , 
What kelvin are you bulbs ??? 
I'm 3 weeks in and the hc has started to carpet amazingly well  
I'm mostly using 10 k bulbs . I know it has been discussed that plants adapt to what ever light is available but there has to be a reason why . 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Jul 2013)

How is the timelapse coming along ?? I've been doing one of the hc as well but my son keeps on messing with it :/ there is a lot of activity though during the photo period .


----------



## terry82517 (25 Jul 2013)

Hi Sam, don't know the k of the bulbs, one white one reddish but as you say I really don't think that you make any difference!  
I got a hygrometer the other day and its 85%ish all the time! 
Yea had it running for a few days and can see the hc twitching and moving but not really moving away from the main plug!


----------



## terry82517 (22 Aug 2013)

So into week 12/13ish of the dry start, 2 weeks ago i flooded the tank and emptied again to refresh the water in the substrate,  have been misting once or twice a day for the last few weeks too and its helped slightly I think, still very very slow going. 

Added some more HC from a fellow member  nearly two weeks ago to fill in the gaps abit, leaves have pretty much all started to die off of new HC but new ones are growing and it's putting down roots so its just changeling from submersed. 

Also Lifted the light off the rim of tank and & back onto its legs as having the light that low was drying things out slightly I think. 

That's about all to report, have picked off a lot of brown leaves off original HC, still browning tho but not at the rate it was.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

Think you could be right about new hc terry. Wont be long before you need to flood it. Sounds like your happier about the situation too. Keep going your nearly there, you CAN do it

Andy


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

Looking good Terry it will all fall into place 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chubba (23 Aug 2013)

looking awesome!


----------



## terry82517 (1 Sep 2013)

It's wet!!!!


----------



## terry82517 (1 Sep 2013)




----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Sep 2013)

Nice one terry
Give it plenty co2


----------



## terry82517 (1 Sep 2013)

Dosing 3x easycarbo plus co2 through up inline, bubbles seem to be falling on all plants. 
Green drop checker at lights on but going to aim for yellow at lights on from tomorrow. 
don't know if wave maker is helping or hindering yet tho. 

Very tempted to take one bulb out for now as I just know I'm going to get algae as there is quite a bit of brown melted HC from the dry start! 
I'm sure it will be but anyone  if one t5 bulb will be enough?


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Sep 2013)

terry82517 said:


> I just know I'm going to get algae as there is quite a bit of brown melted HC from the dry start!


 daily water changes until all the melted bits have gone should stop the dreaded algae.  Dans tank has a little diatoms at the moment. we are going to dial back the co2 and add some amanos and ottos to get rid of this


----------



## terry82517 (1 Sep 2013)

Yep that's the plan, hopefully the melted parts will break away so it can be sucked up during water changes!


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Sep 2013)

Nice to see another one flooded  , how's the tmc with the inline atomizer ?? 
Also I see your still looking for extra spray bar parts. : ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nybraby (2 Sep 2013)

I have just unpacked my ADA tank which has been in storage for nearly 3 years after reading this journal. I have an autumn winter project now....


----------



## terry82517 (3 Sep 2013)

It's really good Sam, really fine mist! No issues! Mist and flow seem to be hitting the section without the spray bar so we will see! Think the wavemaker is helping with that! 
HC is pearling a lot, well i think it's pearling and not co2 caught on the leaves as it only starts after lights on!


----------



## terry82517 (8 Sep 2013)

So things are going really well since flood a week ago, can't really see from pictures but HC has grown more in the last 5days with 5hrs a day light then it did in 2 months with 12hrs a day light!! Nearly all browning parts have been grown over by lush new growth.
Hairgrass is going nuts to, can see new growth every day. 
Been keeping up with daily water changes and no algae so far.
Drop checker stays yellow all the time, even 12hours after co2 off so I guess it's just not outgassing very much, don't know if my soft water is helping with that, or down to little surface movement, never the less its not something I need to worry about until I add livestock.
Ordered ph pen so will do a few tests with that next week to see if I'm getting the co2 rite! 

Well happy


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Sep 2013)

Nice 1 terry 
Glad its coming too now keep up the good work


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Sep 2013)

Look brilliant mate  you'll be trimming that soon enough . I'm the same with the soft water and not off gasing , but I have a glass lid . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (8 Sep 2013)

Cheers guys, Sam does your dc stay yellow? How did u get on with you scissors?


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Sep 2013)

Yea pretty much stays yellow and the ph doesn't really go above 6 apart from on water change day it can be 6.2/3 ish but my tap ph is 7.6, I off gassed some tank water in a cup and the ph was 6.6. I'm thinking because I have a lid I don't get much off gassing . But according to ceg soft water drops its ph like no mans business. How many bps you doing and what bubble counter do you have ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (8 Sep 2013)

Don't know, like a constant stream, 2 a second maybe. One like this http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/images/TMC/aquagro-bubble-counter.jpg.
Does soft water mean co2 dissolves easier then?


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Sep 2013)

Hi terry have you done some ph readings yet ? Be interesting to know what you've got . 
Cheers man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## terry82517 (25 Sep 2013)

Hey Sam, yeah I'm getting about a .8ish drop before lights on, but still have a yellow checker so abit confused! 
Here's a pic


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Sep 2013)

That looks mint mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sa80mark (25 Sep 2013)

Very nice terry its looking great,  not sure whats going on with your drop checker though, has your bromothymol blue gone off ? I seem to remember a post on here somewhere about it going off and not working ?


----------



## terry82517 (25 Sep 2013)

Thanks guys, yea it could well be, going to order some new 4dkh and seeing that changes anything.


----------



## terry82517 (13 Oct 2013)

Changed the 4dkh solution and now getting much less strange colours, so must have been dodgy solution.
Things seem to be running nicely, 1point ph drop before lights on, full EI, steady growth that I have trimmed a few times, have only been running one t5 light as was getting scum on surface but even reducing the light hasn't seemed to rid this so the plants can't be 100% happy, really want to figure out what the cause is!! 
Got some cherrys and amano's, they are fun to watch, bit scared of gassing them tho, so slightly too low co2 could be the cause of surface film, but I would have thought the 1 ph drop and lower light would mean plenty of co2.


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Nov 2013)

How's things going mate. ?? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## terry82517 (18 Nov 2013)

Not too bad thanks mate. 
Still trying to get co2 spot on, il get there one day


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Nov 2013)

Looks very good mate 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Lauris (18 Nov 2013)

Well done Terry to keep it spotless 

erutangiS klatapaT


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Nov 2013)

Looking good now Terry


----------



## Paks (30 Nov 2014)

Gad ! after how many weeks it's worth the wait. I wonder if i can make something like this also, is that dwarf hairgrass you got there ? My plan for the foreground is a dwarf hairgrass, but if yours is a dwarfHG then im a little bit disappointed . I thought it would look really not that tall


----------



## terry82517 (30 Nov 2014)

Yea it's draft hair grass, completely took over the tank! Spreads fast! 
Not that tall, the sloped substrate just makes it look taller.


----------



## Paks (1 Dec 2014)

Oh i see. Then ill stick with dwarf hairgrass then


----------

